# LMU School of Film and Television (BFA)



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School LMU School of Film and Television. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school LMU School of Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadlines


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 28, 2020)

The film school LMU School of Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadlines and application fee


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school LMU School of Film and Television has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 18, 2021)

The film school LMU School of Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

